# Pregnant Zelnorm Users (IBS-C)?



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

I was wondering if there were any pregnant (or in the process of trying to get pregnant)zelnorm users and what they are doing now that zelnorm is no more..I am in the process of trying to get pregnant and I have been on zelnorm for several years (with MOM and dulcolax if needed) which was working better then anything else. All my medications were approved by my ob-gyn... and now as I am finishing my last zelnorm pills I have no idea what to do, especially because a lot of the suggested medicine are not safe during pregancy. Amitiza never worked for me but I dont' even think it woudl have been safe to take during pregnancy.. Sorry for the long post, I am scared what will happen when I am out of zelnorm.. I am seeing my GI next week but so far his only suggestion has been to put me on zoloft.. really don't see this helping with my C... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Zoloft has worked for some IBS-C types. The way it effects serotonin tends to cause diarrhea.K.


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Actually, my husband just recently are trying to get pregnant. My OB/GYN told me to get off of Zelnorm a month prior to trying to get pregnant, said it is not safe and get it out of my system. I am eating oatmeal every morning for breakfast along with a banana and not really having a BIG issue with the IBS-C. I was diagnosed 4 years ago with IBS-C and have been on Zelnorm since then and do take pherngran for nausea, do take colace and M.O.M. when needed. So, what's really worked for me is to have a lot of fiber in the morning and it gets me through the day. I mean I am nauseated a lot and constipated, but I use Colace for the constipation. I know I was told and have been taking Levsin to help calm down the colon, and it is safe for pregnancy. Hope this helps. Best of Luck and your Pregnancy


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks so much to the both of you.Dawn; sorry to hear it's been a bumpy ride. Hang in there and good luck to you and your husband. If you don't mind, keep me posted on how you're doing







Kathleen; thanks for your feedback. I can't help but feel uncomfortable about using a anti depr medicine.. I was on elexor a few years ago for unrelated reasons and I did not like at all how it made me feel, act etc. in addition to that I had a lot of side effects that were not worth taking it.. so i stopped. And I realize that taking zoloft for IBS-C would be a much lower dose, I can't help that it kind of scares me







I might not have much a choice however depending on how bad the pain gets..I guess I should do some research before I see my GI on this ..


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

When I was pregnany with my son in 2002 I was on a low dose of Zoloft. I tappered off them durning my 8th month so I would have them out of my system by the time he was born. My obgyn said they were safe but the baby would go through the withdrawls after being born. I thought it was best not to put him through that.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks so much for that feedback mindy. If it turns out that zoloft is the best choice at this time since it is the least damaging during pregnancy, I will have a heads up on that. It does surprise me how different docs have different vieuws on medication during pregnancy. Did zoloft help you with your IBS-C? and how did you get through that last month?Sorry for all the questions.. but I really appreciate the feedback


----------

